# Knit Hat Pattern - Antique Rose Textured Hat for a Lady



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Hi Everybody,

Just posted my new hat pattern on Ravelry. Easy and cute! 

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/antique-rose-textured-hat-for-a-lady

The pattern is on sale for $1.99 till March 31( regular price is $2.99).


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

Pretty, very feminine.


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

It is adorable, especially with the little flowers....love the embellishments


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

Very prettyxx


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Thank you so much for the compliments, ladies! I enjoyed knitting it!


----------



## Mejarrett (May 3, 2013)

Lovely hat and the little rose buttons add just the right accent to it.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Lovely texture and color!


----------



## raqeth (Dec 23, 2011)

Be still my heart! Oh, oh, oh! I love this one! Oh my, it is precious! I am on it! I think I will make a cowl to match! Love this! Thank you so much for the AWESOME price! Big big gratitude hug!
Hmmm.... Is it too early to start next Christmas gifts? I have such a looooong list this year of requests! And all want your hats! ;-)


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

raqeth said:


> Be still my heart! Oh, oh, oh! I love this one! Oh my, it is precious! I am on it! I think I will make a cowl to match! Love this! Thank you so much for the AWESOME price! Big big gratitude hug!
> Hmmm.... Is it too early to start next Christmas gifts? I have such a looooong list this year of requests! And all want your hats! ;-)


Thank you so much, Raquel, you are soo sweet! :thumbup: :thumbup: A matching cowl is a great idea! It would really make a wonderful Christmas gift.  I'm sure you will spoil your family with beautiful knits this year again!


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Very sweet pattern


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

very pretty hat.


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

It's amazing to me how you keep coming up with such lovely stitch patterns!


----------



## janeafennell (Dec 11, 2011)

This is a lovely hat... it I get one more hat pattern in my stash of patterns I am going to scream... I cannot even make a decision anymore because I want to knit them all.

This is so nice and I also love the embellishments....


----------



## memere0211 (Nov 1, 2013)

how cute!!


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Very cute.


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Thank you so much again,Everybody!


----------

